# 1X2" cage. What's it good for?



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

So Skullmageddon just got upgraded to a huge tub. Thank goodness!!! Now I have this extra cage, I was wondering what you could advise its good for.

I dont want to just put it on CL and have someone think its the perfect ferret cage.

Its only 1 foot by 2 feet long.
Looks like one of these:
http://www.pawfi.com/images/super-pet-my-first-home1.jpg

I may hold onto it as a travel cage, or just a different space to put him if something happen with his tub but if I do give it away I'd like to at least be able to recommend a proper pet for this cage. Or give it to the proper pets owner.

If you guys think no pet can be happily caged in this cage, tell me that too. I'll just recycle it or keep it for emergencies. I just don't want to give it to the wrong pet owner. Sometimes people won't get anything bigger than what they can get for free.

I just can't imagine what I would use this cage for since its so small. The bars are too big for a rat, I think rats need more space anyway.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

1' x 2' is pretty small. I would still recommened getting a bigger travel cage for your hedgie. I take Basch for weekend trips about once a month, so he needs adequate space to run around, while still having less space than his cage at home. I feel that a 1' x 2' wouldn't allow for much playing at all.

As you say, you could hold on to it to put Skull in after a bath/use it for a bath or if you are cleaning his cage and no one else is around to hold him for you.

But if it takes up too much space in your home I would consider giving it away or selling it or something. 1' x 2' just seems so small! I am very glad you upgraded to a big tub. I'm sure your hedgehog is loving it! =]


----------



## Chevylady20 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have two of those cages they are perfect for small rabbits and when I have bottle kittens. I vote post it on CL and either sale it ( I paid 60 a piece for mine) or give it away.


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok so it might be a good cage for someone with a rabbit. but not ideal.

Sounds like this cage is actually pretty bad for living in. Since I am already aware that it is too small for a hedgehog I just don't know who else might use it.
I just don't want to throw something away thats in such good condition, its so useable.

The problem with giving cages away on CL is that I am never going to be able to go to their house and Make sure they are not keeping a large rodent such as a hedgehog or rabbit in it. If I just sell this cage on CL, I might be trapping a creature in it for the rest of its life. I am trying to find out of anything can live comfortable in this cage so that I can seek out that type of person. If I browse the wanted section I might just find a match.


----------

